# Applying PR in country IELTS question



## cbkkreddy (Jun 2, 2019)

I am sorry to ask if this has been posted. I searched in this forum, but didn't get enough information. I am seeking answer from experienced members in this forum.
I am on a work permit sponsored by my company. After 2 yrs, if I have to apply for PR, do I have to take IELTS or not. If not needed what documents do I submit as English eligibility ?


----------



## rothcra (Apr 10, 2021)

My info is a bit dated as I did my PR several years ago, but at the time all native English speakers were still required to sit a test. I did IELTS, but I recommend the CELPIP as it will be shorter and easier from speaking with other coworkers at the time. In addition the input method is all digital, which can be a bonus or not depending on your typing speed. >snip<

Again, my info could be out of date, but I believe the language test is still required as part of an express entry PR application even as a native English speaker.


----------



## cbkkreddy (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you Rothcra, finally I was able to get information that irrespective of where you apply from, you need to take IELTS with a good score. Thank you again for taking time to reply to my question. 



rothcra said:


> My info is a bit dated as I did my PR several years ago, but at the time all native English speakers were still required to sit a test. I did IELTS, but I recommend the CELPIP as it will be shorter and easier from speaking with other coworkers at the time. In addition the input method is all digital, which can be a bonus or not depending on your typing speed. >snip<
> 
> Again, my info could be out of date, but I believe the language test is still required as part of an express entry PR application even as a native English speaker.


----------

